# Your best diabetes books nominations



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi, I thought it would be a good idea to compile a list of the best books we have all encountered so that people can have a quick reference to look at in the Books section, especially useful for the newly-diagnosed. So, can people post their favourite book or books here please? I only want books that you have found to be especially good, not ones you thought were just OK, that way we should be able to find out what the most highly-recommended ones are. You can include books about diabetes or other books like GI/GL cookbooks etc. - anything that has particularly helped you after diagnosis.

My personal favourite is Type 1 diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas - it's not just for the kids and youngsters if you're Type 1!

Also, The Diabetic Athlete's Handbook by Sheri Colberg - this got me up to speed with understanding my new situation regarding running after diagnosis.

I'll stick this for a little while. Over to you...


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2010)

My faves are the first year type 2 diabetes by Gretchen Becker

Also diabetes for dummies is another of my personal favorites

And lastly the Collins gem carb counter book.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 16, 2010)

Think like a pancreas by Gary Schiener and Using Insulin by John Walsh

Those are both very good books


----------



## RachelT (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree with Steff about Gretchen Becker

I'd also like to nominate a book which i think is called The Diabetes Lifestyle Guide, but i can't remember the authors. It was really good for covering the emotional and mental issues associated with diabetes. It's in my local library but i've never seen it on sale.


----------



## Becca (Mar 16, 2010)

Really like this one from a parent's perspective:

"My Life as a Pancreas: Reflections on Raising a Child with Diabetes" by Priscilla Call Essert


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 17, 2010)

This is a slightly different book to what has been recommended so far but I believe it is an excellent book and example of care plans/info in schools.

It is called  :   'I am Rose'  written by Becca (on this list)

This the link.   

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/diabetes-at-school/diabetes-at-school-for-parents/

If you look down the list on the link, there are different versions  :

?I Am Rose School Book for schools (PDF, 589 KB) All about Rose
?I Am Rose School Book for schools (Word,619 KB) All about Rose. Editable
?I Am Rose I wear an insulin pump(PDF, 649KB) Rose and her insulin pump
?I Am Rose I wear an insulin pump (Word, 2mb) Rose and her insulin pump. Editable
?Amongst Other Things (PDF, 630 KB) A story about Tommy by his Mum


Hope this is allowed to be included.  It is both informative and educational for schools staff and parents alike.


----------



## Becca (Mar 17, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> This is a slightly different book to what has been recommended so far but I believe it is an excellent book and example of care plans/info in schools.
> 
> It is called  :   'I am Rose'  written by Becca (on this list)
> 
> ...



Awwwwwww    <blush> thank you Adrienne xx


----------



## Moddey (Mar 17, 2010)

Type 1 diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas, definitely


----------



## runner (Mar 18, 2010)

Haven't found anything exceptional yet, so think this is a great idea - will they all be posted as a list in one place Northerner?  I think the little descriptions of why you all like your book is helpful.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2010)

runner said:


> Haven't found anything exceptional yet, so think this is a great idea - will they all be posted as a list in one place Northerner?  I think the little descriptions of why you all like your book is helpful.



Yes, that's the idea so that newly-diagnosed (or otherwise!) can access a convenient list of recommended literature.


----------



## ChrisP (Mar 18, 2010)

For the newly diagnosed type 2 it has to be:

The first year type 2 diabetes by Gretchen Becker it helped me a LOT!

Also diabetes for dummies is another well presented book that is not too heavy if you know what I mean.

Just my tuppeneth.

Chris


----------



## runner (Mar 19, 2010)

Just a thought.  This is a resource I found very useful, although not technically a book - perhaps one for another list for resources?  http://www.bdec-e-learning.com/

It is the carb counting/diabetes management programme - great for those of us who don;t have access to DAFNE


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 23, 2010)

The Discovery Of Insulin by Michael Bliss. Quite the gripping and fascinating read, well, to those of a scientific nature. You do need a glancing knowledge of science to appreciate some portions of it. It is a very well written book.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> The Discovery Of Insulin by Michael Bliss. Quite the gripping and fascinating read, well, to those of a scientific nature. You do need a glancing knowledge of science to appreciate some portions of it. It is a very well written book.



It's the definitive work on Diabetes history. Another one to consider is Diabetes, the Biography by Robert Tattersall (review at http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-biography-robert-tattersall.html ). Also, The Fight to Survive by Caroline Cox ( http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/fight-to-survive-caroline-cox.html ), which describes one of the patients mentioned in Bliss's book and is a very good insight into pre- and post-insulin treatments.


----------



## diadeb (Mar 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi, I thought it would be a good idea to compile a list of the best books we have all encountered so that people can have a quick reference to look at in the Books section, especially useful for the newly-diagnosed. So, can people post their favourite book or books here please? I only want books that you have found to be especially good, not ones you thought were just OK, that way we should be able to find out what the most highly-recommended ones are. You can include books about diabetes or other books like GI/GL cookbooks etc. - anything that has particularly helped you after diagnosis.
> 
> My personal favourite is Type 1 diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas - it's not just for the kids and youngsters if you're Type 1!
> 
> ...





The Food Doctor, Everyday Diet by Ian Marber (2005) an excellent book which simply describes the relationship between carbohydrates and insulin and has some wonderful and easy low GI recipes. 
Also, Rick Gallop's Express GI Diet for busy people (2007), The Low GI Life Plan by Dr. Jennie Brand-Miller (2004), I got this from the library and The Diabetes Weight Loss Diet by Anthony Worrall Thompson (2007)


----------

